# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang : Hi Utsuri 38 cm

## sugureta_koi

Coba dilelang ... siapa tau ada yang berminat.

Jenis : Hi Utsuri (Lokal)
Panjang : +/- 38 cm
Umur : Tosai 
Start Price = Reserve Price = Rp. 700,000,-
Lelang Berakhir : 11 Maret 2009 pukul 11:59 pm
Kelipatan : Rp. 50,000,- 
Note : Belum termasuk biaya kirim (Apabila di Jakarta, anter GRATIS)

----------

